# Commercial Grow Operation Setup,Need Help With Ventilation



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

_Im new to this forum and thought i would share my grow op plans with you.

I'm setting up a commercial grow operation,able to hold 5050 plants at one time.

I Will be using a 32ft wide by 110 ft long vegative room, equipped with 120 600w MH lights.

and a 64ft wide by 150 ft long flowering room equipped with 250 600w HPS lights.

All ballasts are dimmable digital BAL Ballasts and reflectors are adjusta wings and bulbs are sunmaster

the soil i will be using is Plagron Promix With BioBizz Nutrients.

The containers i will be using are, 5 gallon grow bags for the vegative room and 30 gallon grow bags for the flowering room.

i will also have a cloning room which is 32ft x 32ft.

all celings in every grow room are 8ft.

i will keep 150 mother plants for taking clones.

i will have 15 4 foot 8 tube T5 lights for the clones.

I DO NOT HAVE ANY VENTILATION PLANS AND REALLY NEED HELP.PLEASE HELP!!_ this is the layout.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty big place you might want to keep shit like this to yourself. Just saying, happy to help but this is the internet and that many plants will get you life even in a legal state. Might as well just post you are going to rob a bank and take out the cops, just saying.


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Pretty big place you might want to keep shit like this to yourself. Just saying, happy to help but this is the internet and that many plants will get you life even in a legal state. Might as well just post you are going to rob a bank and take out the cops, just saying.


cheers for the in put dude,but i live in a different country than the united states and i dont plan on disclosing my information or the location so it should be pretty safe,just need some help.


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

any input would be appreciated


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

so you have at least a 400k to start a grow but you don't know how to run air for it...... Bullshit.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

lol you'll be pulling like 400 kw an hour that's like 1000 bucks per day.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 3, 2012)

Cooling is a no brainer, just calculate the sq footage and there are plenty of guides as to which units to choose. With that said 250 lights is going to be an issue, they need to be vented outside without the aide of the cooling unit. You can only string a few together so the real chalange here is the light cooling not the room.

What is the climate like there, here is it over 100 just about 30 percent of the year and keeping those lights cool during those periods would mean less than three to each vent and filter system.


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 3, 2012)

Back up, protection and prevention are going to be your real issues. Just setting up and planting is not going to help with insect break out or nute issues or other stuff. If you dont seperate them in sections you run the risk of having an outbreak that takes out the entire crop.

Wish I lived there, this has been my dream lol

Cant do it here without the risk of prison or death from comp. lol


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> so you have at least a 400k to start a grow but you don't know how to run air for it...... Bullshit.


my previous set-ups werent designed by me, i didnt ask for any negative commentry so why share if you cant help?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> my previous set-ups werent designed by me, i didnt ask for any negative commentry so why share if you cant help?


how do you power this operation? you give me something that sounds logical I will believe you.


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Cooling is a no brainer, just calculate the sq footage and there are plenty of guides as to which units to choose. With that said 250 lights is going to be an issue, they need to be vented outside without the aide of the cooling unit. You can only string a few together so the real chalange here is the light cooling not the room.
> 
> What is the climate like there, here is it over 100 just about 30 percent of the year and keeping those lights cool during those periods would mean less than three to each vent and filter system.


the climate here is a very cold climate..


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> lol you'll be pulling like 400 kw an hour that's like 1000 bucks per day.


Two things, a grow this big, set up in green house env ie no lights if the glass is set up right, lights would be a min of maybe 9 hours to start. With that said dont know what country he is in so the cost might vary from what we pay here.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2012)

Grow for about 10 years and scale up as you go.


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> how do you power this operation? you give me something that sounds logical I will believe you.


i have 6 60kw diesel generators from john deere,and i have 2 more on the way, all the lights will be connected to the diesel generators,and then all the fans etc will be powered by the 3 phase electricity that is installed in the building.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> i have 6 60kw diesel generators from john deere,and i have 2 more on the way, all the lights will be connected to the diesel generators,and then all the fans etc will be powered by the 3 phase electricity that is installed in the building.


how much does that cost for diesel? sounds legit enough.


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> how much does that cost for diesel? sounds legit enough.


for a full grow cycle? or one day?.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 3, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> i have 6 60kw diesel generators from john deere,and i have 2 more on the way, all the lights will be connected to the diesel generators,and then all the fans etc will be powered by the 3 phase electricity that is installed in the building.


C'mon now you have power (and plenty of it), the rooms sized out, the lights situated, and plant count calculated but have no idea how to ventilate 

Something does not smell right here, but I'll play along. Was the building built for growing? and with no ventilation?

regards,


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> C'mon now you have power (and plenty of it), the rooms sized out, the lights situated, and plant count calculated but have no idea how to ventilate
> 
> Something does not smell right here, but I'll play along.
> 
> regards,


no dude everyones getting me all wrong, i know how to ventilate the rooms, i need help with a ventilation setup that would be the most effective not asking how to ventilate! haha


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> for a full grow cycle? or one day?.


per day it's soooo much


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> per day it's soooo much


well at a full load 1 genorator uses aproimatly 4-5 gals an hour,and the diesel is being purchased at around 45 cent a gal because its being purchased at wholesale so its costing approimitly 200- 300 a day


----------



## OLD DUDE (Aug 3, 2012)

If I were you, I would say screw the grow and resell the fuel!!!


----------



## TheBudTender12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> per day it's soooo much


also there is a lot of investors involved so all that cost is covered..


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 3, 2012)

A 60 kw would burn around 60 gallons a day. Here that would be almost 300 each. So $2600 a day. Thats 260000 spent befor harvest. Oil changes every 3 weeks. Let's take that to 300,000. Then your 3 phase bill. So even befor the first bud is drying you spent well over a million bucks. Amd how are you going to pay the crop keepers? How many people are you going to have trimming? There will be no time for them to do both. So I'd guess you would have 20-40 people working. I can't think of 20 freinds and family I would trust with that. So how are you going to handle security? People are killed over a few plants all over the world. So if your not already working with a drug lord this won't last and how are you going to move all that? I could keep going but I'm going to stop right there. That's a pipedream. If motors a bad idea. There isn't 1 place in the world that will let you do that. You will get shut down fast. Ether by the law or the local druglords. Well druglords will let you harvest first. So they don't have to spend the money to finish there new free weed.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 3, 2012)

this is insane. gotta be a joke. 370 x 600w lights. i'll give you $10,000 cash if you set this room up and send me a picture of it. seriously. it would be worth it to me. you're going to spend:

$240,000 8 x 60kW Generators
$70,000 370 x 600w Ballasts
$30,000 370 x 600w Bulbs
$30,000 370 Hoods
$100,000 Wiring, Controllers, Transfer Switches, Load Centers, Breakers, etc...
$200,000 Pots, Fans, Construction, Soil, Nutrients, Dehus, A/C's, etc...

$750,000 minumum in my opinion. unless you got all this stuff just sitting in your garage. lol. this has to be a joke. seriously bro...$10k


----------



## Total.Hydroponic.Control (Aug 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this is insane. gotta be a joke. 370 x 600w lights. i'll give you $10,000 cash if you set this room up and send me a picture of it. seriously. it would be worth it to me. you're going to spend:
> 
> $240,000 8 x 60kW Generators
> $70,000 370 x 600w Ballasts
> ...


I'll settle just to see pictures of the piles of equipment.... 

Besides every great point scooby just made... there is no way you can calculate the risk of the "human factor".... the number of people that will be required to make this operation succeed is nothing short of staggering... along the way someone's lips will slip, and your multimillion dollar ship will sink.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this is insane. gotta be a joke. 370 x 600w lights. i'll give you $10,000 cash if you set this room up and send me a picture of it. seriously. it would be worth it to me. you're going to spend:
> 
> $240,000 8 x 60kW Generators
> $70,000 370 x 600w Ballasts
> ...


I remember I used to give you shit about what you said your room was... I hope this is real it would be the shit.


----------



## CashCrops (Aug 3, 2012)

I would run several of these, at least four on one wall blowing in and four on the other wall sucking out:

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-high-velocity-floor-fan-93532.html

Just get the 220v version, cheaper on the pockets!


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this is insane. gotta be a joke. 370 x 600w lights. i'll give you $10,000 cash if you set this room up and send me a picture of it. seriously. it would be worth it to me. you're going to spend:
> 
> $240,000 8 x 60kW Generators
> $70,000 370 x 600w Ballasts
> ...


im so ghetto i could bring it down 100,000 a cartel would love me im thrifty as fuck. i could never buy brand new shit from the manufacturer that too much you would see me at the next factory foreclosure


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 3, 2012)

I would just take the 1.5 million startup cash and run. I would have fewer people trying to kill me. Move down by scooby and fish all day and live like a king.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 3, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I would just take the 1.5 million startup cash and run. I would have fewer people trying to kill me. Move down by scooby and fish all day and live like a king.


if you have access to this kind of stuff why risk it with growing. You have the inventory already for a chain of grow shops.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 3, 2012)

The op said he has investors. There going to get ripped off in the end so I would just do it from the start. I would never think of growing that big. But I would think about blue waters and a cold drink in 1 hand and a fishing poll in the other


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 3, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> im so ghetto i could bring it down 100,000 a cartel would love me im thrifty as fuck. i could never buy brand new shit from the manufacturer that too much you would see me at the next factory foreclosure


you're a wiley one poly but no way are you doing it for $100k.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> I remember I used to give you shit about what you said your room was... I hope this is real it would be the shit.


those were the days huh wordz? i remember when you copied my avatar and had a user name that was 1 letter off from mine. that is still the best troll move i've ever seen. i was salty as fuck at you.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 3, 2012)

@ OP, the only problem i see with your grow is u have 8 foot tall celings and your going to be flowering
in 30 gallon buckets/bags. u might not have enough height.

if your operation is where i think it is thats a great idea. did u bring it to them? or did they come to u?
whos behind this shit Puffy?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> those were the days huh wordz? i remember when you copied my avatar and had a user name that was 1 letter off from mine. that is still the best troll move i've ever seen. i was salty as fuck at you.


Me and a few mods did that on a car forum. We all had copy accounts of all mods. Turned into a game. When we figured out who was realy who that account was deleted. Last person with a fake account got new rims. I didn't win. But lasted a few weeks.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 4, 2012)

Do not believe OP. No pics of previous grows. Gigantic, $750,000 BS flag is waving. 5 THOUSAND plants and you're asking about ventilation? Really? That should be the least of your concerns.

IF this was even remotely legit. I would 100% run a linked hydro setup. Makes growing that many plants a breeze. Also, if you have investors and none of you know how to vent the room you designed. I think it's time you guys take that money and invest in something a bit more legit.


----------



## KT420 (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems silly to be using adjust-a-wings. You should be going vert in a room that size and with only 8' ceilings. I would just run sheet metal ducting with air return vents above every vert bulb. and soil? this can't be real...


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 4, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> cheers for the in put dude,but i live in a different country than the united states and i dont plan on disclosing my information or the location so it should be pretty safe,just need some help.



hope you are using a false proxy, dhcp, dns and mac address to hide your internet access gps co-ordinates. if the cops are desperate they can even pinpoint a stolen mobile internet dongle to within a few metres.
and never ever take pictures with a gps phone like an i-phone. it will store and pinpoint the exact gps location of the picture.
wink.

or like me you use a virgin media cable cloned modem a motorola sb4200 works best with hacked software.

and....you know all this but you dont know how to set up a fucking cooling phase.

i am presuming you are in the countryside and have money to burn or easy access to equipment and materials.

buy or hire a 13-16 ton excavator.

i am presuming you are in the countryside.

dig a 120 yard track 5 feet deep with a 3 foot bucket, from the side of your building (it wont take long).

lay a ribbed plastic drainage pipe with drainage holes 2 feet in diameter the full length of the dug track 20 yards from your building.

lay a solid drain pipe from the holed drainage pipe to your building the last 20 yards.

cover the top of the pipe with a "terram geosynthetic material" (google it) to stop silt and dirt entering through the holes in the top of the pipe, (it is like a blanket filter). 

now cover the top of the pipe with 2.5 feet of 20mm stone ballast. 

cover 3 inches with 10mm stone ballast. and cover the last few inches with a good rough drainage soil.

and spread evenly over the lay of the land.
now dig under the foundations of your buiding and make sure the pipe is almost under the concrete foundation.

now take a 1.5 ton mini digger in to the building and dig down at the exact spot on the other side of the wall where your pipe is.

dig a track and open it up and extend the pipe in, you now have access to the best fucking air cooling trench on the planet. 

you will have to adapt your own skills to get all your ducts to leak in to this pipe making sure there are no leaks back in to the grow building.
and remember the low track can fill with water so seal it properly.

it will probably cost you over 5 figures as a diy but whats a few bucks for freedom and a sleep at night.

i could do it for you but hey..... i would want in on the act.

you will need to use a shit load of 6 inch fans to cool those air cooled lights. WINK.

even if the dug track fills with water it will just bubble away under the surface.
but use a good sized auto water pump to keep the track empty every time it rains the pump will kick in and throw the water down the drain. 

make sure there are no very high power electric cables near your dig where the electric company could be sniffing around with a helicopter and with a heat seeking camera checking their cables for heat and arcing as they will spot it and wonder what the fuck it is.


if they did spot it they should dismis it as a warm underground sewer or spring as they have no underground high power cables in this area.

and they are normally 6 feet down and usually just bang when theres a problem.

WE CAME, WE SAW, WE KICKED IT`S ASS.


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Aug 5, 2012)

Someone has huge balls.....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Like 2 2ton ac units 1 mini split pre room. lots of fans. the amount of heat ur going 2 create is going be ridiculous .


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> Like 2 2ton ac units 1 mini split pre room. lots of fans. the amount of heat ur going 2 create is going be ridiculous .


4 tons of ac for 220,000w of lighting? that's an understatement. I use 10 tons of ac for something a LOT smaller.


----------



## Calmlikeozil (Aug 5, 2012)

The size of this grow is insane. No one comes to Roll It Upand needs advice from us. I want to believe jt but just cant.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well in this grow a 2 ton would work fine. Or just put a tv in there with a iceberg on it. Don't forget to put a fan on it so the iceberg would cool the grow. That is just as believable as this grow idea.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, i think its a great idea.

And u lot are going to be laughing on the other side of ur faces, when in 3 months time he comes back on here selling $1 ounces of Prime buddage to only the people that were nice to him! lol!


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Aug 5, 2012)

And from someone with that sort of wholesale set-up, i can probably expect free P&P on all UK postages too! Brilliant!


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Aug 5, 2012)

a couple of greenhouses would be best, and soil! holy shit haha. Hope you have an irrigation system setup for that bitch. Though i would like to know how long it would take to hand water something that size  .I have to agree with everyone else saying this seems like a BS thread. People who have this kind of start up funds should not be on a forum asking questions, instead they should be writing a forum to answer everyone elses questions. Also hope you have someone in there at every moment, couldnt imagine what a spider mite or bud rot outbreak would look like in something that size. Seems crazy to put all plants in one building, this is where a couple of greenhouses would kick ass. With all that equipment seems like opening a hydro store would be the safest route. Something this size would require a lot of people working on it. Thats a lot of trust i dont have for humans.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 5, 2012)

lol i made BHO with a pvc tube, didnt burn down the house i did do it indoors but considering the size of my tube its understandable now if where talking about zips to preform BHO to well then i would take more proper precaution although i would use PVC it is a very resistant material, your avatar is uninformed, whomever makes mistakes it is probably not because of the matierial they are using but rather mistakes in their methods.

no this thread is obviously a fake most people who would build industrial sized grows have preformed several large grow room ops so they would not need too much advice on how to build the op.


----------



## hunter21312 (Aug 5, 2012)

Holly fuck that a lot of lights lol

Dude i just read the first post and omg 250 600hps? something aint right here? 

Cus that is a MASSIVE GROW

How do you even get 5000 seeds or even clones?? hahahha whats going on here


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 5, 2012)

hunter21312 said:


> Holly fuck that a lot of lights lol
> 
> Dude i just read the first post and omg 250 600hps? something aint right here?
> 
> ...


You dream and ask how to vent it. Then realize your a dumb shit and go back to the twig you have in the closet under incadesent light.


----------



## hunter21312 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lmao a twig in my closet?


----------



## berad4guvna (Aug 5, 2012)

Unless your doing this grow in the Antarctic, I have trouble believing this. Wheres your water source and the pumps to provide the water to each plant? you literally better be in-taking -80 degrees air to off set the heat. O and own a small portion of Antarctica! LOL.

Franchise a Mc Donald's or open a titty bar. You haven't even started the grow and this entire forum knows about it already. Hope your using Tor to post shit like this. 

Show me a bank statment with a couple of million dollars in it, and then I'll take the time to help with some calculations.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 6, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> Unless your doing this grow in the Antarctic, I have trouble believing this. Wheres your water source and the pumps to provide the water to each plant? you literally better be in-taking -80 degrees air to off set the heat. O and own a small portion of Antarctica! LOL.
> 
> Franchise a Mc Donald's or open a titty bar. You haven't even started the grow and this entire forum knows about it already. Hope your using Tor to post shit like this.
> 
> Show me a bank statment with a couple of million dollars in it, and then I'll take the time to help with some calculations.


BOLLOCKS.

you can set up large grows comercially anywhere.
800 plants were found and that was just for the mothers. lol.

equipment is dirt cheap when bought in bulk directly from china.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5tisDEmk7s&oref=http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cannbis+bust+staffordshire&oq=cannbis+bust+staffordshire&gs_l=youtube.12...4770.12503.0.14480.26.26.0.0.0.0.78.1543.26.26.0...0.0...1ac.zK1Rex6UuMI

the problem was the heat.

you could see the heat signature from fucking space with a thermal imaging camera.

cops will only look for a place like this with a thermal imager when some bastard opens their big fat gob and starts to bubble like a fucking two year old.

the cross in the first picture is where the cop is standing with the video camera on the you tube video.

the best way is to use one of the barns as a heat exchanger where all the heat from the other two is piped underground to the other and processed through air conditioning systems to come out unseen cold at the other end.
you should never see lots of heat coming from cold storage barns.
and there must have been an exhaust somewhere !!!!


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 6, 2012)

ovageonesia said:


> Watch famous celebs doing what the wnat to hide from youtube.. Rihanna Naked


you are a spamming muther fucking cock sucking wanker.

get your fucking shit off this site ya parasite bastard.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 6, 2012)

no 10cents for his thai ass today.


----------



## Total.Hydroponic.Control (Aug 6, 2012)

Id say this thread is dead.. looking forward to the "my 1 million dollar grow operation just got busted" thread.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm thinking about doing a 50,000 plant grow in the middle of Manhattan. i'm looking for a space right now. i figure rent will be around $70k a month so that's cool. i'm going to grow big plants, maybe 4 footers. so i think i can squeeze about 10 per light. so i'll need 5000 lights. i'm gonna put a power station out on the street in my assigned parking space. i just need help from you guys on RIU with one thing. i've never grown before so how do you tell when to water your plants?


----------



## Olyver (Aug 6, 2012)

If you haven't hired an electrician yet, send an email to [email protected] They can also help you with irrigation, cooling, venting, hvac, security, and much more.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm thinking about doing a 50,000 plant grow in the middle of Manhattan. i'm looking for a space right now. i figure rent will be around $70k a month so that's cool. i'm going to grow big plants, maybe 4 footers. so i think i can squeeze about 10 per light. so i'll need 5000 lights. i'm gonna put a power station out on the street in my assigned parking space. i just need help from you guys on RIU with one thing. i've never grown before so how do you tell when to water your plants?


First off there is a 20 story underground military bunker in up state NY. 1.2 mil. Buy that. Mortgage would be less. And just go by 50,000 of the color changing worm things from target. And woul will always know when to water. Don't forget to breath real hard in there. And you won't need co2. 


LoL


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 7, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm thinking about doing a 50,000 plant grow in the middle of Manhattan. i'm looking for a space right now. i figure rent will be around $70k a month so that's cool. i'm going to grow big plants, maybe 4 footers. so i think i can squeeze about 10 per light. so i'll need 5000 lights. i'm gonna put a power station out on the street in my assigned parking space. i just need help from you guys on RIU with one thing. i've never grown before so how do you tell when to water your plants?


DO NOT grow plants in a huge space in manhattan, the chinks are gonna nuke that place central america soon, the yanks have been pissing them off in the london olympics.

sneak on down to the south, the mexican cartels are not interested in the medals or the green.

they are having a battle over the white powder,,,, sssnniiiiiffffffffffffff.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 7, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> those were the days huh wordz? i remember when you copied my avatar and had a user name that was 1 letter off from mine. that is still the best troll move i've ever seen. i was salty as fuck at you.



AWESOME TO SEE IT ALL WORKED OUT IN THE END. lmao he got you good huh?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 7, 2012)

SFguy said:


> AWESOME TO SEE IT ALL WORKED OUT IN THE END. lmao he got you good huh?


i give respect where it is due. he got me. it was the best troll move i've seen. lol. that crafty wordz!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would like to see that investment plan brought infront of the dragons den. (it's a tv show for those that don't know) i'm out.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 7, 2012)

10% annuity for 35,000


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 7, 2012)

But I'm still out.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> 4 tons of ac for 220,000w of lighting? that's an understatement. I use 10 tons of ac for something a LOT smaller.


 shit i have no idea i grow with a 400 watter........... scooby doobie doo ware are u i got some work for u now. lol.


----------



## Kite High (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.frostboxairconditioner.com/


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

with that many lights the top of your building would look like this!


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 10, 2012)

that is hot! you could bake a chicken on that roof at night!


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 10, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> @ OP,* the only problem i see with your grow is u have 8 foot tall celings and your going to be flowering
> in 30 gallon buckets/bags. u might not have enough height.*
> 
> if your operation is where i think it is thats a great idea. did u bring it to them? or did they come to u?
> whos behind this shit Puffy?


Height is the only problem you see with the OP's grow plan , and what ever happened to the OP?

regards,


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 10, 2012)

hahahaha people in dream land crack me up 120 600 watters ....you willl need to have a huge transformer installed 600 amp atleast costs like $10,000 just for that 1 upgrade

The heat from that op will be out of this world


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 10, 2012)

the op said 120 600w lights in veg alone. another 250 in flower. LMAO!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> hope you are using a false proxy, dhcp, dns and mac address to hide your internet access gps co-ordinates. if the cops are desperate they can even pinpoint a stolen mobile internet dongle to within a few metres.
> and never ever take pictures with a gps phone like an i-phone. it will store and pinpoint the exact gps location of the picture.
> wink.
> 
> ...



My dad talks about this and its totally logical, geothermal heating and cooling is what he called it. Very underused system as far as I know. He had used his own system and it is a different style from your method. Because he had easy access to equipment he was able to install it without much help, and couldn't of been a very expensive job.

He was able to heat and cool his house to a reasonable temp basically for free...


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 10, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> with that many lights the top of your building would look like this!
> 
> View attachment 2289632


or the inside of another building would look like this with a hidden huge exhaust.

and a pipe between that and the grow building.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 10, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> My dad talks about this and its totally logical, geothermal heating and cooling is what he called it. Very underused system as far as I know. He had used his own system and it is a different style from your method. Because he had easy access to equipment he was able to install it without much help, and couldn't of been a very expensive job.
> 
> He was able to heat and cool his house to a reasonable temp basically for free...


Geothermal is a great way to heat and cool a house. It uses the earth as it's nominal temp. You just gotta dig to the point where it's 72 degrees. But running that many lights there is no way 72 temps will cool that area down. I don't know why this topic is still being talked about? The op got called out and ran. It was a pipe dream and us growers knew he was full of shit.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't forget IP address brotha, camera phones, ipods, webcams, etc... but aside from that, I would recommend researching air ventilation for "safe rooms" or bomb shelters. here's a website I found that may be helpful. From the sound of it your budget is of no consequence so I would get something commercial.

http://www.americanbombshelter.com/Safe-Cell-NBC-overpressure-air-filters.htm


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

awnold420 said:


> Don't forget IP address brotha, camera phones, ipods, webcams, etc... but aside from that, I would recommend researching air ventilation for "safe rooms" or bomb shelters. here's a website I found that may be helpful. From the sound of it your budget is of no consequence so I would get something commercial.
> 
> http://www.americanbombshelter.com/Safe-Cell-NBC-overpressure-air-filters.htm


he would need hundreds of them.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

i have an idea that would definitely work 100% if you have the cash.

buy a disused old gold or diamond mine something like that.
not a coal mine, as there are too many poisonous and explosive gases.


you then have a rabbit warren of mine shafts to use for either growing and/or exhausting air.
one thing is for sure. there is usually lots of freezing cold fresh air down these shafts ready to be recycled. 

and it would be damn near impossible to be found out unless some unauthorised wanker walked in at the wrong time.
but then you could lay lots of hidden bear traps around the property.

there are thousands of these empty mines all over the world that have flooded over down the years, but there are lots that have just been shored up or blocked entry.
i am sure you could soon find out.

all you would need down there is a fresh water supply and a shitload of electricity.

maybe we could all chip in a few thousand bucks each at riu and buy one between us all.
we could all have a lions share of the massive underground skunk grow that we could have.

ok lets do it, i will be the godfather.
you can be the treasurer.

i need to appoint a capo bastone, and a consigliore.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> *DO NOT grow plants in a huge space in manhattan, the chinks are gonna nuke that place central america* soon, the yanks have been pissing them off in the london olympics.
> 
> sneak on down to the south, the mexican cartels are not interested in the medals or the green.
> 
> they are having a battle over the white powder,,,, sssnniiiiiffffffffffffff.


Manhattan is not Central America.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Manhattan is not Central America.


well it aint fkn north america, and it aint fucking south america, so where the fuck do you propose it is?


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> *well it aint fkn north america*, and it aint fucking south america, so where the fuck do you propose it is?


Its in North America.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

who cares.

the chinks have a bomb powerfull enough to blow the whole fucking lot from the face of the earth, and you dont know it yet.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> who cares.
> 
> the chinks have a bomb powerfull enough to blow the whole fucking lot from the face of the earth, and you dont know it yet.


Thanks for letting us all know. +REP


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> well it aint fkn north america, and it aint fucking south america, so where the fuck do you propose it is?


Come on dude!!! At least know what your talking about befor you open your kid mouth. Don't know shit about history. And geography is a problem. I'm sure botnany is there to. Let's just hope you know basic anatomy. Or maybe not. We need smart people.

Here read up on manhattan. 
Manhattan (/mæn&#712;hæt&#601;n/) is the most densely populated and the oldest of the five boroughs of New York City. Located primarily on the island of Manhattan at the mouth of the Hudson River, the borough is conterminous with New York County, an original county of the state of New York. The borough and county consist of Manhattan Island and several small adjacent islands: Roosevelt Island, Randall's Island, Wards Island, Governors Island, Liberty Island, part of Ellis Island,[1]Mill Rock, and U Thant Island; as well as Marble Hill, a very small area on the mainland bordering the Bronx. The original city of New York began at the southern end of Manhattan, expanded northward, and then between 1874 and 1898, annexed land from surrounding counties.

New York County is the most densely populated county in the United States, and one of the most densely populated areas in the world, with a 2010 population of 1,585,873 [2] living in a land area of 22.96 square miles (59.5*km2), or 69,464 residents per square mile (26,924/km²), more dense than any individual American city. It is also one of the wealthiest counties in the United States, with a 2005 per capita income above $100,000.[3] Manhattan is the third-largest of New York's five boroughs in population, and its smallest borough in land area.

Manhattan is a major commercial, financial, and cultural center of the United States.[4][5][6] Anchored by Wall Street in Lower Manhattan, New York City functions as the financial capital of the world, with an estimated GDP of over $1.2 trillion.[7] and is home of both the New York Stock Exchange and NASDAQ. Many major radio, television, and telecommunications companies in the United States are based here, as well as many news, magazine, book, and other media publishers.

Manhattan has many famous landmarks, tourist attractions, museums, and universities. It is also the location of the United Nations Headquarters. It is the center of New York City and the New York metropolitan region, hosting the seat of city government and a large portion of the area's employment, business, and entertainment activities. As a result, residents of New York City's other boroughs such as Brooklyn and Queens often refer to a trip to Manhattan as "going to the city",[8] despite the comparable populations between those boroughs.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

no probs.

we will get your skunk plants after they drop the neutron bomb ok, it kills humans and animals but everything else remains the same.
even heavily armored tanks cannot stop the radiated thermonuclear reaction that uses no explosion and just passes through everything as a sort of xray wave that kills everything in its path.
if you are reading a newspaper during the bomb drop with a cigarette in your mouth you will still be sitting there in the same position 20 minutes later with the cigerette burnt out between your lips, when the chinese army start parachuting in to claim what is now deemed OURS.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> who cares.
> 
> the chinks have a bomb powerfull enough to blow the whole fucking lot from the face of the earth, and you dont know it yet.


And if you knew better they are working with the north korians on the missiles to use it. To bad they can't get it 50 off shore.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 11, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Come on dude!!! At least know what your talking about befor you open your kid mouth. Don't know shit about history. And geography is a problem. I'm sure botnany is there to. Let's just hope you know basic anatomy. Or maybe not. We need smart people.
> 
> Here read up on manhattan.
> Manhattan (/mæn&#712;hæt&#601;n/) is the most densely populated and the oldest of the five boroughs of New York City. Located primarily on the island of Manhattan at the mouth of the Hudson River, the borough is conterminous with New York County, an original county of the state of New York. The borough and county consist of Manhattan Island and several small adjacent islands: Roosevelt Island, Randall's Island, Wards Island, Governors Island, Liberty Island, part of Ellis Island,[1]Mill Rock, and U Thant Island; as well as Marble Hill, a very small area on the mainland bordering the Bronx. The original city of New York began at the southern end of Manhattan, expanded northward, and then between 1874 and 1898, annexed land from surrounding counties.
> ...


proud of an over populated rat race.

i do not want to learn about power and poverty.

i would not even begin to read it.

you have just sent a fucking piece of metal on to mars and you have people that are homeless and starving, but the excuse of the american beaurocrats is.......... we are looking after future generations while the now generation live in extreme poverty.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

Realy you think that's how it ends? We let 1 nuke get by with out sending 10? And where did you hear nukes don't kill plants? And trust me if they can wipe out the US by a bomb in new York. How far is Canada from there? Dumb ass.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 11, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> proud of an over populated rat race.
> 
> i do not want to learn about power and poverty.
> 
> i would not even begin to read it.


finally figured out who you remind me of...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

He is to stupid to know who Ted is.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 11, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> He is to stupid to know who Ted is.


true. he did think manhattan was in central america. somewhere in his rant i think he also said that mexico was south of central america. the education system has failed you wee. i would ask for my money back.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> true. he did think manhattan was in central america. somewhere in his rant i think he also said that mexico was south of central america. the education system has failed you wee. i would ask for my money back.


We have a free education system in our country. Most of the time its very good, for the ones who really want to learn.


Edit: 
Honestly, you cant debate with someone who when presented with a fact replies ....'Who cares?'


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be the Capo in training since i'm new to this. But I'll be the muscle and make sure nobody crosses us


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

If dealing with this guy I say anything to affend canadians forgive me. I have alot of good friends there. My comment's are for this unwilling to get a education person befor us. Busted him in history erlyer this week. True my spelling sucks but that's about it.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> He is to stupid to know who Ted is.


btw .... Who is Ted?


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> If dealing with this guy I say anything to affend canadians forgive me. I have alot of good friends there. My comment's are for this unwilling to get a education person befor us. Busted him in history erlyer this week. True my spelling sucks but that's about it.


Weegogs isnt a Canadian. Weegogs is from the UK.

We both use the 'u' as a vowel.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 11, 2012)

Moebius said:


> We have a free education system in our country. Most of the time its very good, for the ones who really want to learn.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Honestly, you cant debate with someone who when presented with a fact replies ....'Who cares?'


i wouldn't say the education system is "free." you do have local, state, and federal taxes which pay for a large portion of it. i'm guessing you are referring to the U.S.? even worse would be if wee actually went to college. how can you can pass your prerequisite classes without knowing where manhattan is? for that matter...how do you live in the U.S. and not know where manhattan is. not sure where wee could be from. Mars?


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i wouldn't say the education system is "free." you day have local, state, and federal taxes which pay for a large portion of it. i'm guessing you are referring to the U.S.? even worse would be if wee actually went to college. how can you can pass your prerequisite classes without knowing where manhattan is? for that matter...how do you live in the U.S. and not know where manhattan is. not sure where wee could be from. Mars?


Not from U.S from U.K.

Anyways ..... I'm determined to learn something from this damn thread ........ WHO THE FUCK IS TED? lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 11, 2012)

Ted Kazinsky. aka...The Unabomber (picture above)


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Ted Kazinsky. aka...The Unabomber (picture above)


Cheers ... found it just as you posted.

Googled ... Ted + Murderer ... then scrolled through the images.

Yeah, I know of the Una bomber but most people in Europe wouldn't recognize his mug shot.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 11, 2012)

i was catering to the majority of members here from the U.S.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Ted Kazinsky. aka...The Unabomber (picture above)


Well there has to be something really sick about a dude who pretends to be a female online.

Also the dude makes blatantly sexually provocative posts to other growers for some perverse pleasure .... its just not cool.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Weegogs isnt a Canadian. Weegogs is from the UK.
> 
> We both use the 'u' as a vowel.


My bad. From our last argument I thought he was Canadian. see I learn. I knew who Ted was right off the bat. I was held in LA county superior jail at the same time he was. Everyone wanted a piece of him then. Was different levels. Cultivating and bombing don't get the same cells. And I wouldn't exspect many from the UK to know who he was. But if I was to say Jake the ripper he better know something.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 11, 2012)

With respect to the nuclear weapons thing. Its inconceivable that China would bomb its largest customer, besides the U.S owe them too much money. Nether-mind the fact it would mean total annihilation of the human race.

Weegogs is obviously just a hate-monger and an attention seeker. It obviously arises from low self-esteem and in this case takes the form of denigrating Chinese people, who happen to be 1 in 5 of the worlds population. ... what a loser.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

I say fuck lighting bombs off. Light the bong and leave the sky's alone.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just don't run out of snacks and world peace might happen.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 11, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> finally figured out who you remind me of...
> 
> View attachment 2291054



this not only would be a fitting avatar for him but me also, lol, scoob your a fucker. good shit man funny. this whole thread got funny as hell from this point on.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yo chick the United States has enough nuclear power to blow the world apart 4X over. Fuck the Chinks. The US and Russia have the only known reserves of VX nerve gas too, enough to destroy all breathing things on the earth  Needless to say I sleep very well here in New York at night.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

Moebius said:


> btw .... Who is Ted?


Kacynzki. The Unabomber.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

Moebius said:


> With respect to the nuclear weapons thing. Its inconceivable that China would bomb its largest customer, besides the U.S owe them too much money. Nether-mind the fact it would mean total annihilation of the human race.
> 
> Weegogs is obviously just a hate-monger and an attention seeker. It obviously arises from low self-esteem and in this case takes the form of denigrating Chinese people, who happen to be 1 in 5 of the worlds population. ... what a loser.


He might be alright. When his meds are at therapeutic levels.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Kacynzki. The Unabomber.


Yeah I got there in the end.

In my head I thought ; Dansen? Bundy? Roosevelt? then I googled.

Edit:

LOL Teddy Roosevelt in an orange jumpsuit is almost as bad as a Central American Manhattan.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 12, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Realy you think that's how it ends? We let 1 nuke get by with out sending 10? And where did you hear nukes don't kill plants? And trust me if they can wipe out the US by a bomb in new York. How far is Canada from there? Dumb ass.


the chinks are far too advanced for you people thay will not nuke you, the will hit you with a neutron bomb there is a difference.
it is a thermo nuclear weapon that emits neutron radiation that kills instantly instead of nuclear explosive energy which the americans have which is old school, when did they invent the atom bomb.
the chinks will then move in and your america will still be standing but the people will be dead.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> the chinks are far too advanced for you people thay will not nuke you, the will hit you with a neutron bomb there is a difference.
> it is a thermo nuclear weapon that emits neutron radiation that kills instantly instead of nuclear explosive energy which the americans have which is old school, when did they invent the atom bomb.
> the chinks will then move in and your america will still be standing but the people will be dead.


I read up on Neutron bombs after you mentioned them last night, its what inquisitive people do.

In fact your statement that they have no nuclear explosive energy is totally incorrect. Dude, please read up before stating this again.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 12, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> true. he did think manhattan was in central america. somewhere in his rant i think he also said that mexico was south of central america. the education system has failed you wee. i would ask for my money back.


now why the fuck would i take american geography at school when i have never been there and never will be. 
i will never have an urge to go to a country where so called licenced gun users can blast there way through a school on a bad mood day because they are snivelling about there girlfriends leaving them.
as far as i am concerned america is turning in to a beaurocratic half eaten police state where the rich can take decisions that affect the country for the next 100 years and the poor are the victims of the decision. you do not even have a system where you can get free cash when you have nothing, or free dental treatment, or a free health service. 
i live in the uk, we have one of the best education systems in the world, we have the cleanest tap water in the world, we have one of the best free health services in the world, we have an unemployment and disablement system with free dentistry and hospital treatment to look after our poor.
we are running a huge back to work programme for the unemployed as we speak, in fact we are so nice we even jumped in to help the americans win their fantasy war in iraq and afghanistan which has seen over 423 of our young soldiers killed in afghanistan alone to help the yanks win their global power trip, i wonder how much of the american poor peoples aid cash has been injected in to this war since it began.
as far as i am concerned the yanks have spent so much money on this power trip that they are using antique space shuttles and borrowed russian rockets to get in to space because fort knox is almost empty of gold, while half of the american population live in extreme poverty.
i bet some of them even have to borrow food from their neighbours on a daily or weekly basis just to survive.
so you see, i dont give a flying fuck if manhatten is in the middle of eastern fucking america.
i would never visit a place that treats its people with utter contempt to keep the fat cat rich sitting in their big houses.
while they play at toy soldiers and space games.

someone suggested they sleep great in neaw york at night.

if your country keeps spending your money on a false economy of war and fantasy in the very near future one of these antique bombs might go off in your back yard because it is so old it is an antique, and old bombs can become unstable.
i mean......if you dont have any cash to replace them then i dont think your beaurocratic fat cats would worry if one went off and took out a feww million poor people.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

i think he's still mad about the the war... maybe a little jealous of us in the U.S. too.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 12, 2012)

Costa rica aint in the U.S my friend


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Costa rica aint in the U.S my friend


i'm not is Costa Rica right now my friend.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 12, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i think he's still mad about the the war... maybe a little jealous of us in the U.S. too.


jealous of what.

what do YOU have in your country that i dont.


list it and make me jealous like you say.
your brilliant fucking country would not even get together to save the people of new orleans when they were fucking dying.
aid and rescue costs money.
they were more worried about the president flying around and having a look overhead in a multi million pound jumbo jet. 
then took a week to decide what the fuck they were going to do about it.
if it was an army that had invaded new orleans and not a hurricane the usa would have screamed blue fucking murder and pulled out all the stops to get instantly violent and start a fucking war.
no matter how much leftovers of fort knox gold it would cost.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> jealous of what.
> 
> what do YOU have in your country that i dont.
> 
> ...


Attractive women, good food, better weather, better roads and beaches and . . . .

Plus no you!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Attractive women, good food, better weather, better roads and beaches and . . . .
> 
> Plus no you!


basically what he just said. plus Monday Night Football and the Yankees.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> basically what he just said. plus Monday Night Football and the Yankees.


And the Oakland Raiders (still there for now).


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> And the Oakland Raiders (still there for now).


In the 90's everybody in the UK wore Raiders clothing. Either a baseball cap or a Jacket. I don't think most people even knew who they were... jokes.

I visited Manhattan in 1999. Ive got fam in Teaneck and Bergen County NJ. ... Some dudes tried to rob me when they found out I was a tourist. I gave them the shake by standing next to a cop outside the Disney store. ..... Bill Clinton was taking Chelsea to see the Lion King and the place had like a thousand cop cars and bikes. ..... First time I saw a real skunk too, in NJ. We don't have them at home.

I liked Manhattan but was amazed at just how busy it was and how much electricity it must use. It really makes you feel small, and I come from a city of many millions. .... I can't imagine what it must feel like coming from the country to such a large city.... I have'nt been there but I imagine Tokyo is the same.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 12, 2012)

Moebius said:


> In the 90's everybody in the UK wore Raiders clothing. Either a baseball cap or a Jacket. I don't think most people even knew who they were... jokes.
> 
> I visited Manhattan in 1999. Ive got fam in Teaneck and Bergen County NJ. ... Some dudes tried to rob me when they found out I was a tourist. I gave them the shake by standing next to a cop outside the Disney store. ..... Bill Clinton was taking Chelsea to see the Lion King and the place had like a thousand cop cars and bikes. ..... First time I saw a real skunk too, in NJ. We don't have them at home.
> 
> I liked Manhattan but was amazed at just how busy it was and how much electricity it must use. It really makes you feel small, and I come from a city of many millions. .... I can't imagine what it must feel like coming from the country to such a large city.... I have'nt been there but I imagine Tokyo is the same.


I want to visit the UK. My fathers family is still in Maidstone-on-Kent near London. Some came to the US in 1609 with a few more to follow in 1611. The rest hung back in Jolly Ol'!


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> I want to visit the UK. My fathers family is still in Maidstone-on-Kent near London. Some came to the US in 1609 with a few more to follow in 1611. The rest hung back in Jolly Ol'!


I get some hydro gear in Maidstone, its a bit of a drive but I pick up some good deals. ... We generally just call it Maidstone, Kent... Like Brooklyn, New York.

Londons a cool place to visit. Central London's where its at. But its like Anywhere, to get the real flavour you need to spend time here.

Edit;
If you come to Europe you have to visit Amsterdam. The place is so cool.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 12, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Attractive women, good food, better weather, better roads and beaches and . . . .
> 
> Plus no you!


watch the olympics in london.
we do not have attractive women in the uk. you need to get out more pal.
we do not have good weather. we dont get fucking hurricanes that wipe out communities, towns cities and whole states.
we do not have good roads. our roads are amazing in scotland where i live.
and our beaches in scotland just of the gulf stream are some of the most beautiful and whitest sands in the world because there is no polution whatsoever.
and you can keep your yankee sports it is fucking crap anyway.
our sport is too rough for you it is called shinty, it is one of the toughest sports in the world it is like hockey except for one thing, there is no height rule so eyes being lost and teeth getting knocked out is a daily encounter as you can swing the shinty stick as hard as you want at head height.
but

most of all. WE DONT HAVE GUNS.


maybe one day your head will get blown off by a neighbour close to you just because he has had a bad day.
thats america.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 12, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> now why the fuck would i take american geography at school when i have never been there and never will be.
> i will never have an urge to go to a country where so called licenced gun users can blast there way through a school on a bad mood day because they are snivelling about there girlfriends leaving them.
> as far as i am concerned america is turning in to a beaurocratic half eaten police state where the rich can take decisions that affect the country for the next 100 years and the poor are the victims of the decision. you do not even have a system where you can get free cash when you have nothing, or free dental treatment, or a free health service.
> i live in the uk, we have one of the best education systems in the world, we have the cleanest tap water in the world, we have one of the best free health services in the world, we have an unemployment and disablement system with free dentistry and hospital treatment to look after our poor.
> ...


I admire your fierce opinionated nature. However, your filterless mouth is no reason to vomit all over the place I call home. How can you so be widely judgmental of a place you have never been? Do you really believe America is so terrible that all the citizens agree with whatever our Government does? Yeah our public education sucks, yes our Government instigates wars for personal gain, AND yeah i'm aware our monetary system is a time-bomb! Maybe you should talk to people here and wrap this idea around your narrow mind: We all are a product of our environments--not the actions, past or present-- of our Governments.

I live in New York City and I do sleep well.

I know my Government is evil and working against its people. But I've also found that dwelling on the facts doesn't help anyone. If you want to invest your energy in hate go right ahead, you'll get right where you're going.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 12, 2012)

this thread seems to have veered off topic ...


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

weegogs said:


> *i need to appoint a capo bastone, and a consigliore.*





awnold420 said:


> *i'll be the capo in training since i'm new to this. But i'll be the muscle and make sure nobody crosses us*


 ............... Lolol


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> this thread seems to have veered off topic ...


This thread realy had no topic. Just a dream we would all love to have. Sad to say that's all it will ever be. A dream. And weegogs rasist remarks and misinformation is entertaining at the most.


----------



## Moebius (Aug 12, 2012)

mantiszn is right in a way.

I'm done.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes he is. In a way. When the op abandons his thread it is open to any derection it leads. This one just took a sharp right turn.


----------



## Home Comfort (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's see, you have about 10000 square foot of space, if you want to properly cool the space you will need about 6 3 ton air conditioners plus extra cooling for the lights... Are you even thinking about cooling or just ventilation? What is the outside temperature?


----------



## thehole (Aug 13, 2012)

lol Either dreaming or in over your head.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> this thread seems to have veered off topic ...


I had to wait til i was 18 to be able to buy an ak.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 13, 2012)

my new tv is so big and hd that normal tv now looks like shite on it.



Wordz said:


> I had to wait til i was 18 to be able to buy an ak.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 13, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> watch the olympics in london.
> we do not have attractive women in the uk. you need to get out more pal.
> we do not have good weather. we dont get fucking hurricanes that wipe out communities, towns cities and whole states.
> we do not have good roads. our roads are amazing in scotland where i live.
> ...


in response to ignorance,
there some bad ass bitchs in the UK hell there baddies every where...
weather is all dependent on the time of the year about the only place i can think off that has bad weather all year round is Russia..
roads? really, im American i either got a 4-wheel drive truck or a fucking all-trac toyota straight from japan fuck roads.
no pollustion really? liar.


lovely scotland beaches a dogs dream....
yanky sports? i just hought they where sports... hitting someone with a stick in the face makes a game pretty easy lol sounds like a fucking stupid sport, hockey is pretty shitty too but it takes place on ice which makes it rather difficult...

you dont have guns you say? well it sucks to be you when theres another "Germany" one day you fucking screwed when the gestapo come knocking....

lol first my neighbors got to get to me wtf? you leave doors unlocked up there is Scotland?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 13, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Realy you think that's how it ends? We let 1 nuke get by with out sending 10? And where did you hear nukes don't kill plants? And trust me if they can wipe out the US by a bomb in new York. How far is Canada from there? Dumb ass.


While I suspect there is an elaborate trolling tag team going on here, neutron bombs are relatively small payload, require almost no precision and are detonated hundreds of miles above ground, the higher the more spread out the radiation output. Of course if you detonated outside the atmosphere it would absorb some of the radiation, but they don't do that.

And people wouldn't necessarily die in 20 minutes. It would depend on your exposure. It could take weeks.

One of the most awful inventions in recent history. NK could do serious damage even with just it's small payload weapons and some believe they were more concerned with developing a neutron weapon because it's much more tactically effective and efficient. Which would make their nuclear test some deemed a bit of a failure, a success.


----------



## Blacktophat (Aug 13, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> now why the fuck would i take american geography at school when i have never been there and never will be.
> i will never have an urge to go to a country where so called licenced gun users can blast there way through a school on a bad mood day because they are snivelling about there girlfriends leaving them.
> as far as i am concerned america is turning in to a beaurocratic half eaten police state where the rich can take decisions that affect the country for the next 100 years and the poor are the victims of the decision. you do not even have a system where you can get free cash when you have nothing, or free dental treatment, or a free health service.
> i live in the uk, we have one of the best education systems in the world, we have the cleanest tap water in the world, we have one of the best free health services in the world, we have an unemployment and disablement system with free dentistry and hospital treatment to look after our poor.
> ...


ive lived in us my whole life. yaa this place is horrible. BUT honestly if you think your government is perfect and does nothing wrong they are just better at deceiving you. they all working together. 

you forgot to mention that your entire country is covered in cameras watching your every move. some privacy. 

the world is fucked up. not just the us. get off your high horse dude!


----------



## Moebius (Aug 13, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I suspect there is an elaborate trolling tag team going on here, neutron bombs are relatively small payload, *require almost no precision and are detonated hundreds of miles above ground*, the higher the more spread out the radiation output. Of course if you detonated outside the atmosphere it would absorb some of the radiation, but they don't do that.
> 
> And people wouldn't necessarily die in 20 minutes. It would depend on your exposure. It could take weeks.
> 
> One of the most awful inventions in recent history. NK could do serious damage even with just it's small payload weapons and some believe they were more concerned with developing a neutron weapon because it's much more tactically effective and efficient. Which would make their nuclear test some deemed a bit of a failure, a success.


Surely you mean hundreds of meters? ...... The International space station is not even 300 miles up. and that's in 'space'.

Edit:
For some very strange reason people have spontaneously started to make totally unscientific statements about Neutron bombs. Why?


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 13, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Surely you mean hundreds of meters? ...... The International space station is not even 300 miles up. and that's in 'space'.
> 
> Edit:
> For some very strange reason people have spontaneously started to make totally unscientific statements about Neutron bombs. Why?


listen, as your united states comrade said, you lot are the puppets to china, sorry i mean customers, so you are propbably correct on assuming that YOUR neutron bombs are about 30 years behind the chinese, exactly the same as your technology, now i will hear you say " we are the most technological people on the planet" 
you are running out of time pal,
your country is running out of cash fast,,, in fact very fast,,,
big headed yanks like you are the be all and end all of your country, you cannot see the wood for the fucking trees.
third world economy is looming.... your president and all his men were warned years ago.
i cant fucking wait to see the state of america in 2027.
i g-tee it is fucked big time.


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 13, 2012)

Blacktophat said:


> ive lived in us my whole life. yaa this place is horrible. BUT honestly if you think your government is perfect and does nothing wrong they are just better at deceiving you. they all working together.
> 
> you forgot to mention that your entire country is covered in cameras watching your every move. some privacy.
> 
> the world is fucked up. not just the us. get off your high horse dude!


i love the cameras watching us outside.
i send my kids to school and out to play no problem.
no one is watching us pal.
only after midnight are the cameras watched for trouble in the nightclubs.
the rest of the time they are only there to be used as evidence later.
it is better to have protection than to have drug pushers on every corner and guns in almost every house to be used when someone gets pissed off.


----------



## Blacktophat (Aug 13, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> i love the cameras watching us outside.
> i send my kids to school and out to play no problem.
> no one is watching us pal.
> only after midnight are the cameras watched for trouble in the nightclubs.
> ...


I'm just saying. Don't act like were the only ones who live in a police state. BS the cameras are watching you too my friend. Monitoring where you shop, eat, consumer trends ect. Sounds like denial. And dang didn't know your entire country was free of drugs and violence that is very impressive also lmao


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 14, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> listen, as your united states comrade said, you lot are the puppets to china, sorry i mean customers, so you are propbably correct on assuming that YOUR neutron bombs are about 30 years behind the chinese, exactly the same as your technology, now i will hear you say " we are the most technological people on the planet"
> you are running out of time pal,
> your country is running out of cash fast,,, in fact very fast,,,
> big headed yanks like you are the be all and end all of your country, you cannot see the wood for the fucking trees.
> ...


you can tell this is a dumb as kid who cant be asain or from china cuz hes too fucking stupid! Hey jackass america doesnt have ANY money inthe bank it aint "running out" is fucking gone something like 600 trillion gone. And where the fuck do u think your country is getting shit. Prolly from us and china lol. And dumb fuck we created the fucking hydrogen bomb and some jack ass went over to russia and sold the ingredients.. Pretty sure we were more advanced then and are still way more advanced now. No other countries military even compares to ours.. We have more nuclear bomb on submarines then any country has all together lol so take your stupid fuck boy self else where cuz no body gives a fck about the bullshit ur typing dude..


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 14, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> i love the cameras watching us outside.
> i send my kids to school and out to play no problem.
> no one is watching us pal.
> only after midnight are the cameras watched for trouble in the nightclubs.
> ...


Cameras dont scare child predators away either ya idiot.. Theyll take and rape your kid and film it ad jeep the fild for personal enjoyment. So let ur kids run wild!


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 14, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> i love the cameras watching us outside.
> i send my kids to school and out to play no problem.
> no one is watching us pal.
> only after midnight are the cameras watched for trouble in the nightclubs.
> ...


Cameras dont scare child predators away either ya idiot.. Theyll take and rape your kid and film it and keep the film for personal enjoyment. So let ur kids run wild!


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 17, 2012)

"Why I love America"- by Me and dedicated to WeeGogs 

1.) Medical Marijuana-- license to grow and distribute.
2.) The Dollar Bill-- sure it aint worth shit anymore, but the WORLD recognizes and uses it, unlike your funny money.
3.) Feature Films/Porn-- YEAH 
4.) Sunshine-- Aw man don't know what that's like over in the UK huh?
5.) Rednecks-- Keep dreaming, you can't have em'
6.) Mall of America-- It's fucking huge. Probably put your village in it, it's called "The Shire" right? 
7.) California-- Ever been snowboarding and surfing in the same day? didn't think so...
8.) Las Vegas-- Guess you'll never know
9.) Cedar Pointe-- Largest roller coaster amusement park in the world. Boo Ya
10.) 4 Seasons-- In the Midwest and East Coast. You only have 2 right? rain and snow?
11.) Football,Basketball,Baseball,Hockey-- Ooh rugby, tennis, and bad mitten; nice one.
12.) American TV-- Don't even try to compare.... 
13.) US Military-- Fuck with us and we'll blow you to shit.
14.) 1st Round Picks--- Did you know we get the first pick of the finest gasoline and oil? awesome, we know.
15.) Grapple- It's a fucking a grape crossed with an apple, they're delicious.

and last but not least

16.) Charlie Sheen- WINNING


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

awnold420 said:


> "Why I love America"- by Me and dedicated to WeeGogs
> 
> 1.) Medical Marijuana-- license to grow and distribute.
> 2.) The Dollar Bill-- sure it aint worth shit anymore, but the WORLD recognizes and uses it, unlike your funny money.
> ...


One Word....AWESOME!!!! 

17.) The Food-- who the fuck wants "bangers and mash" or "shepherds pie"


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hay!!! I love shepherds pie. I make it all the time. Bangers and mash? Not realy. 

1 you tuch my kids I have defense. Don't need to call unarmed cops.

19) hairy legs are on men not the lady's.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 17, 2012)

hahaha.... I really could have gone on and on. I'll do a sequel. I got overwhelmed with how much awesome shit is here.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 17, 2012)

20) we can talk shit about the leader of this country openly and to there face without getting locked up. Obama is a bitch ass president. See!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

the best is #13. U.S. Military. nuff said


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 17, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> the best is #13. U.S. Military. nuff said


Love 13 but gotta go with 16. Winning!!!!


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah Obama is a jackass.... Mitt Romney for me


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 20, 2012)

awnold420 said:


> Yeah Obama is a jackass.... Mitt Romney for me


oh, your so cool. (sarcasm, both obama and romney suck, but use your fucking brain, always pick the lesser of 2 evils)


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 20, 2012)

awnold420 said:


> Yeah Obama is a jackass.... Mitt Romney for me


Then why the fuck are you on a grow forum you stupid shit


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

^as if that makes any fucking sense lol. Obama is a dumb fuck i hate him more than bush lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 20, 2012)

this is like two hookers arguing over who gets to have aids.. not the good kind..


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 20, 2012)

Charlie Sheen for perz.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 20, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> oh, your so cool. (sarcasm, both obama and romney suck, but use your fucking brain, always pick the lesser of 2 evils)



I know they're both devils... but the lesser of 2 evils is Romney. He's the only one with balls to stand up and call out Ben Bernanke.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 20, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> Then why the fuck are you on a grow forum you stupid shit


I don't understand why I'm a jackass for liking Romney over Obama; is this an Obama supported forum that i'm unaware of??

.....Oh wait, you're black aren't you?


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 20, 2012)

Glen Beck for President


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

I wud vote for anyone in the whole world over obama even fucking dumbo


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 20, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> ^as if that makes any fucking sense lol. Obama is a dumb fuck i hate him more than bush lol


cant get no worse than bush at least obama didnt try and fucking keep us in war. ask any veteran obama got their support when he pulled out.

dont be dense bush is a murderer, obama at least, is not responsible for thousands of dead soldiers.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 20, 2012)

all there is to romney is simple make money. he is not type to care for people you can see it in his eyes and the way he talks. at least obama gives a fuck, he might be fucking shit up but at least hes got some genuine emotion going on.


----------



## awnold420 (Aug 20, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> cant get no worse than bush at least obama didnt try and fucking keep us in war. ask any veteran obama got their support when he pulled out.
> 
> dont be dense bush is a murderer, obama at least, is not responsible for thousands of dead soldiers.


You're right about Obama pulling soldiers out of the middle east. But he's spent more money than bush has in a shorter amount of time!


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes he is poly.. He said hed have em out like two months after he got in office guess what he does he keeps em there for 2 years and then just transfered them to afganistan. Yeah he stuck to his word and ended the war in iraq.. By sending those troops to afganistan.. People are still getting orders over there till this day. Yeah he is "anti war" but thats only because hes a democrat i mean come on look at the move he made to take out osama! And hes anti war.. Its really jus crazy to me that our sodiers are still till this very day being sent to afgan. Its bullshit i agree poly. And if george didnt do it honestly wat wud we hve done let them hijak a fckin couple cruise liners and take out a couple thousand people or fly into the white hiuse.. U think they wuda stopped there lol. Fuck no man they wudnt have it had to be done. And i dont like bush eitherbut itstime we finally killed those mother fuckers. Hehe


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 20, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Yes he is poly.. He said hed have em out like two months after he got in office guess what he does he keeps em there for 2 years and then just transfered them to afganistan. Yeah he stuck to his word and ended the war in iraq.. By sending those troops to afganistan.. People are still getting orders over there till this day. Yeah he is "anti war" but thats only because hes a democrat i mean come on look at the move he made to take out osama! And hes anti war.. Its really jus crazy to me that our sodiers are still till this very day being sent to afgan. Its bullshit i agree poly. And if george didnt do it honestly wat wud we hve done let them hijak a fckin couple cruise liners and take out a couple thousand people or fly into the white hiuse.. U think they wuda stopped there lol. Fuck no man they wudnt have it had to be done. And i dont like bush eitherbut itstime we finally killed those mother fuckers. Hehe



like i said lesser of 2 evils that show it always plays out in politics. the thing that mainly concerns me with obama is his inability to compromise hes a hard headed fuck.

but i don argue the facts man everybody likes to point out this and that all i can say is often the good and evils of both competitors is often even, so i go with what i know i inspect them as a man i listen to them talk their emotions, facial expressions i judge them like a piece of art. obama is more honest IMO


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 20, 2012)

We all do poly some of us jus kno it and some dont. But yeah he does play it well.. Bill Clinton always looked honest too but like the resta them fucks theyre all liars lol.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 21, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> We all do poly some of us jus kno it and some dont. But yeah he does play it well.. Bill Clinton always looked honest too but like the resta them fucks theyre all liars lol.


aint it the truth. lol


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 23, 2012)

TheBudTender12 said:


> _Im new to this forum and thought i would share my grow op plans with you.
> 
> I'm setting up a commercial grow operation,able to hold 5050 plants at one time.
> 
> ...


lol. Sorry man, I don't believe you've ever grown before.

5000 30 gallon pots with 8' ceilings?

250 600w lights? lol

adjusta wing reflectors instead of vented hoods? lol


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 23, 2012)

Can we let this retarded thread die? I don't think the op has been here sence page 5. He talk game but lost to a fast check mate. It's over.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 23, 2012)

I vote for a lock. Or your just letting a open topic thread here.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 23, 2012)

And if it's still around in 24 hours I'm realy gonna have some fun. How off course can I get this thread before I get band or it gets closed. We will see.


----------

